# 13 Ghost Stories - NOW ON SALE



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you just see ghosts in graveyards and old houses? Not in this collection of breathlessly dark tales from an author described as 'a master of the art.' Here you will find ghosts in Greenwich Village, in the suburbs of London, the American Midwest, Paris, Tokyo, and even on the Far-East island of Penang.

Ghosts seeking justice. Ghosts out for revenge. Sad phantoms still looking for companionship. Spirits who refuse to believe they're dead. And even a ghost with a cunning plan.

Stories are included from the Fontana Ghosts series and The Best of Cemetery Dance. Your journey into the night-world of eerie hauntings and dim, chilling apparitions has just begun.

Take a closer look at 13 GHOST STORIES

_"One of today's masters of dark fiction" - Mario Guslandi, Horror World.

"Man, this guy can write!" - bestselling author Ed Gorman.

"A terrific storyteller" - award-winning author Graham Joyce._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!  

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.  You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.  Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link.  Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows.  This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!  Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.  For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum.  Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards!  Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks for this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this collection is once again available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my Kindle e-books is still on. Pick up some top fiction at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still do that this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Go ahead and take advantage of this offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been writing short stories -- mostly supernatural and horror ones -- for several decades now. And they always sell to magazines and good anthologies. This is a collection of the best of them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Happy Xmas to you all, good readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy some great ghost stories this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my self-published eBooks are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is still the case ... a huge amount of reading for some bargain prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer deals are still in place for most of my eBooks. Professionally published fiction at a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my Kindle eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment. Supernatural, sf, fantasy ... even crime fiction. Check out the full list (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place. Grab a copy for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true for this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my books are at the minimum 99c price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes this collection of ghost stories, written over the last couple of decades.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And set in locations all over the world.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of which I have personally visited. I often write fiction based on my travels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that applies to the stories in all of my collections on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get some great Ghost Fiction for an amazing price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still do that this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some chilling reading for the Xmas period ,,, no Marley's Ghost here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing Season's Greetings to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published Kindles are on Minimum Price Sale for just a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this eBook is still at Sale Price at the moment. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale is still continuing. Take advantage of this price while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to get hold of a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This well-received collection is still at Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage and grab a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 12 short stories and one novella is this collection ... very good value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my Kindle eBooks are on Sale at the moment ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some good reading for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of reading for a little cash.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks are now available for around a buck. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is still available at Special Offer Prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great value eBook for horror/supernatural fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still available for around $1.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to buy this eBook for a very low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now at a Special Offer Price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case going into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is _still _the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of great reading for over the Holiday Season.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2021 to all at KB.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some reading for the next couple oi weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ghost stories of every variety.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is at Special Offer Price and about half of it is on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Supernatural, dark fantasy and horror fiction, all of it with top reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a huge number of my dark supernatural tales available on Kindle, many of them at low prices, on KU, or both.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Tales of supernatural dread, first published in magazines like Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all of it at the lowest price that Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've loads of eBooks on Kindle at the best possible price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can now read this complete collection on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can buy the book at Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Either way, this is a must for fans of ghost stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections on Kindle can now be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or alternatively, they can be purchased at a Special Offer Price. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

12 stories and one short novel ... great value at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Only $2.99 for some great ghost stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories mostly from top magazines and anthologies, plus some brand-new ones ... a treat for supernatural fiction fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A must read for fans of ghost fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my novels and collections on Kindle are available in eBook or as a trade paperback, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle, as a paperback, or to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now ON SALE ... $0.99/£0.86


----------

